# Wii #0001 - Red Steel (USA)



## Costello (Dec 21, 2006)

^^wiirelease-0001^^


----------



## supermecleboss (Dec 21, 2006)

wooo it's not a fake ?

good .


----------



## yuyuyup (Dec 21, 2006)

yay unless it's fake then nay


----------



## Verocity (Dec 21, 2006)

If its not fake then how are you gonna play it? wow PARADOX, theyre really popular. Ive heard of them before


----------



## Costello (Dec 21, 2006)

I think it's them who have dumped the first GCN and PS2 isos.. am I right?

Oh and also, someone digg this news?


----------



## Hanafuda (Dec 21, 2006)

QUOTE(Verocity @ Dec 21 2006 said:


> If its not fake then how are you gonna play it? wow PARADOX, theyre really popular. Ive heard of them before




haven't you heard? on January 1, 2007, the Wii Photo Channel loader/exploit is coming out, and the whole Wii pie will open right up like a whore's legs in Rio.


or not.


----------



## RyuKakashi (Dec 21, 2006)

QUOTE(Hanafuda @ Dec 21 2006 said:


> haven't you heard? on January 1, 2007, the Wii Photo Channel loader/exploit is coming out, and the whole Wii pie will open right up like a whore's legs in Rio.
> 
> 
> or not.



wasn't that confirmed fake? 2 wiis because you can see on the bottem of the menu that they're different firmwares

unless somehow this unreleased photo exploit loads an older AND cracked firmware...

i doubt it


----------



## rkenshin (Dec 21, 2006)

I saw that Photo channel exploit video and it's SO fake

Can't believe the NFO says this is a great game.. It's average at best especially with it's ridiculously stupid AI


----------



## Costello (Dec 21, 2006)

come on, Hanafuda was *KIDDING* ... obviously!


----------



## RyuKakashi (Dec 21, 2006)

QUOTE(Costello @ Dec 21 2006 said:


> come on, Hanafuda was *KIDDING* ... obviously!



sorry my sarcasm detector is broken =(


----------



## Ben_j (Dec 21, 2006)

Yay ! So where can we get that then ?


----------



## Digeman (Dec 21, 2006)

Whoa they actually managed to dump a game huh?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This must be huge....right?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well i dunno much about hacking and stuff so this might not be such a big of deal


----------



## GeneralLeoFF (Dec 21, 2006)

"Here we are again bringing you another world first, a full DVD image of one of the best Wii games to date, RedSteel."

Being the systems only been out for a month I find that statement rather silly.


----------



## bryehn (Dec 21, 2006)

PARADOX cracks yet another console!

I'll be grabbing this as soon as I find it


----------



## Hero-Link (Dec 21, 2006)

Staff Notes   	Apparently not fake (release is real, files are available)


Well just because the release is real, doesnt mean it works :S but lets see

*waits patiently*


----------



## Squiffy (Dec 21, 2006)

It's just up on Digg now.

http://digg.com/gaming_news/First_Confirme..._Wii_ISO_Dumped


----------



## saccorator (Dec 21, 2006)

Looks like PARADOX has been busy lately - ps3news also has PARADOX dumps for PS3


----------



## Dirtie (Dec 21, 2006)

http://www.ingenieria-inversa.cl/?p=9


----------



## kernelPANIC (Dec 21, 2006)

What's the biggest size a Wii game can have? DVD9 (8.6GB) or DVD5 (4.3GB)??? Or perhaps some other size...?


----------



## AshsToAshs (Dec 21, 2006)

Nice, now i hope this will lead to a loader of some sort.
Or perhaps some kind of hacked firmware...

-Ash-


----------



## Sekkyumu (Dec 21, 2006)

So it's indeed REAL ?

Good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## plasmatron (Dec 21, 2006)

Hell yeah PDX is back ! Fuckin wicked m8s !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Hope they will bring back lots of cracktros to the scene !


----------



## bryehn (Dec 21, 2006)

I really don't want to flash my Wii, unless there's a solution for getting working VC games and system updates...I'm really hoping for a softmod solution like the Max Drive Pro method on GCN...

I have the Red Steel image already downloading, I'm going to see if Paradox's GCTool can read the ISO structure, and maybe mess with that Unscrabler deal that's making the rounds...


----------



## AshuraZro (Dec 21, 2006)

Perhaps the fakes should be removed from the list now?


----------



## imgod22222 (Dec 21, 2006)

Hmm.. I believe this is for real, now i gotta look for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wonder if asking if its on torrents, gnutella is against the rules. Anyone know if its against the rules, if its not can i get an answer? If it is, delete the post. Sorry and/or thanx.

BTW does paradox have its own website? Google turned up unrelated hits.


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 21, 2006)

QUOTE(imgod22222 @ Dec 21 2006 said:


> BTW does paradox have its own website? Google turned up unrelated hits.


http://www.nintendo.com/partners/paradox/


----------



## imgod22222 (Dec 21, 2006)

:S How dare nintendo say Gran Paradiso is an old browser?
Downgrading in progress...

BTW, The link didn't work


----------



## tama_mog (Dec 21, 2006)

QUOTE(imgod22222 @ Dec 21 2006 said:


> Hmm.. I believe this is for real, now i gotta look for it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.....no real groups have their own website.  Paradox has been around for a long time and I use to have some relations with them since the ps1 days...if this is really from them, it's going to be fairly legit.  They've been the innovators in cracking consoles for awhile.


----------



## bunsy (Dec 21, 2006)

http://www.paradogs.com/


----------



## grubbymitts (Dec 21, 2006)

Props to Paradox - they've been around longer than most of the people on this site have lived.


----------



## tetsuya (Dec 21, 2006)

Its real!? Downloading now....


----------



## Burt0 (Dec 21, 2006)

Of Course its real.

It's from one of the most respected scene groups on the net.


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 21, 2006)

QUOTE(Burto @ Dec 21 2006 said:


> Of Course its real.
> 
> It's from one of the most respected scene groups on the net.



It's purportedly from one of the most respected scene groups on the net.


----------



## bryehn (Dec 22, 2006)

ok, so I've extracted the pdx-red.iso...

Seems to be the same system as GCN, where "garbage data" pads out the disc to 4.37 GB.  I'm curious to see how much actual game data is on there.

Just like a GCN game, UltraISO and ISOBuster can't find the file system at all.

I renamed it to .gcm and tried opening it in Paradox's GC-Tool...

Totally crashed it (probably due to file size), and it didn't see the root directory, but it DID find a bit of info...

Name: RedSteel
Serial: DOL-REDE-USA (Weird, I thought it would say RVL)
Country: USA/NTSC
Maker Code: 0x41 
TOC Size: 0

Now, it could be that GC-Tool just puts DOL at the beginning of every serial number...OR they could use the same DOL loading system as GCN...OR Red Steel was originally a GCN game...I have no idea really, but I bet it's not too long before we see a Wii-Tool show up...


----------



## tman242 (Dec 22, 2006)

how do you download it??? help plz


----------



## bryehn (Dec 22, 2006)

not a good way to start your time at GBAtemp. Asking in here is bad enough, but PMing people will get your silly ass banned in a hurry.


----------



## The Teej (Dec 22, 2006)

QUOTE(tman242 @ Dec 22 2006 said:


> how do you download it??? help plz



Initialising Relevant Chats.


----------



## bajooby (Dec 22, 2006)

Hypothetically speaking if i was to download this file, might it be found in torrent form?


----------



## bajooby (Dec 22, 2006)

The file is hypothetically not found on google anywhere. . .


----------



## shadowboy (Dec 22, 2006)

Wow.  974 peeps in 1 topic, wish some of the guests would join.  
Babjooby, hypothetically, we can't answer those questions, but google is your friend.


----------



## bajooby (Dec 22, 2006)

lol ok. you have hypothetical thank you anyway


----------



## Heran Bago (Dec 22, 2006)

Paradox


----------



## Taras (Dec 22, 2006)

QUOTE(shadowboy @ Dec 22 2006 said:


> Wow.  974 peeps in 1 topic, wish some of the guests would join.



No, they're all sorry azz'd anti-Mac and pro-PS3 dweebs.

Digg me down now, fools!

/goofing


----------



## kagelump (Dec 22, 2006)

i think the peeps are probably cuz this just hit the front page of digg >_>\

edit: ech...too late


----------



## Kiok (Dec 22, 2006)

Wow this is awsome!


----------



## Navarr (Dec 22, 2006)

So.. has anyone actually been able to play this game yet? (as a backup)?


----------



## jumpman17 (Dec 22, 2006)

QUOTE(Navarr @ Dec 21 2006 said:


> So.. has anyone actually been able to play this game yet? (as a backup)?



Nope. As of now there is no way to play Wii back-ups.


----------



## link459 (Dec 22, 2006)

Asking for which site to go to to find it isn't against the rules is it?

Can anybody give me the torrent site it's on (NOT DIRECT LINK)?


----------



## OrR (Dec 22, 2006)

Sure, try Google.com .


----------



## djgarf (Dec 22, 2006)

the next lamer asking for a torrent site will get a ip ban

ffs if u cant find stuff for yourself find something else to do


----------



## rhfb (Dec 22, 2006)

Posting this on digg probally wasn't the best thing to do.


----------



## Renegade_R (Dec 22, 2006)

This is a proof of concept...the fact that the games can be dumped and it allows hackers to analyze how the Wii operates...only a matter of time guys.


----------



## Tripp (Dec 22, 2006)

WooHoo...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Time to start collecting, downloading it now…


Thanks PARADOX and Happy Holidays to You…


----------



## ShortFuse (Dec 22, 2006)

once i get this i will make a utility to read the image. i already made one for the cube iso images (gcm) and wrote DS-X Manager for NDS. i have pretty good understanding on both formats. the header is what interests me, and from there stripping data. oooh can't wait to get started coding!


----------



## TheStump (Dec 22, 2006)

This is an awsome start to wii hacking, now we are just waiting on a method to run the damn thing.

Im still waiting for
-Ability to run MP3/AVi on Wii (being worked on)
-VC, working imports and cracked (we had the FzeroX thing but that faded fast)
-Succesful booting method of Backups
-Wii-Emulation (so far wii have the wiimotes working on PC, which has boosted the way we play games on teh PC now)

When the Wii was annouced i suggested that it would take 3 months Max after the Euro Release, to have a succesful boot method, so far my estimate is looking good. Maybe even sooner we could see all these thing happening.

Im hoping for a softmod, maybe something that when your wii isnt accessing the net will ingore any update firmware from Nintendo. Im thinking a SD or maybe USB type of method.


----------



## ShortFuse (Dec 22, 2006)

the whole DVD is encrypted like the VC games. until a VC game is cracked we probably won't get homebrew running on the Wii, this is only good for piracy.


----------



## Ludvigsson (Dec 22, 2006)

QUOTE(ShortFuse @ Dec 22 2006 said:


> the whole DVD is encrypted like the VC games. until a VC game is cracked we probably won't get homebrew running on the Wii, this is only good for piracy.



Exactly


----------



## Tripp (Dec 22, 2006)

QUOTE(Ludvigsson @ Dec 22 2006 said:


> QUOTE(ShortFuse @ Dec 22 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > the whole DVD is encrypted like the VC games. until a VC game is cracked we probably won't get homebrew running on the Wii, this is only good for piracy.
> ...


----------



## r1cky (Dec 22, 2006)

QUOTE(TheStump @ Dec 22 2006 said:


> This is an awsome start to wii hacking, now we are just waiting on a method to run the damn thing.
> 
> Im still waiting for
> -Ability to run MP3/AVi on Wii (being worked on)
> ...




I thought you can play mp3s on the wii already, as for avi's i think its also possible depending on the codec/compression. I'm not entirely sure though.


----------



## Dragonlord (Dec 22, 2006)

QUOTE(Tripp @ Dec 22 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Ludvigsson @ Dec 22 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(ShortFuse @ Dec 22 2006 said:
> ...


This ain't funny... Homebrew is more interesting ( I'd like to play around with the features of this console once upon time ) than getting commercial games to run there.  :'(


----------



## Kiok (Dec 22, 2006)

Well if we are able to play Wii BackUps here are some bad news The Wii would update it self to block Wii Backups. And They might trace you IP, and sue for ... ack sorry i dont know it at the moment


----------



## Cyan (Dec 22, 2006)

they didn't sue anyone when we were playing games online while the game wasn't officialy out in japan.
I think about starfox command.


----------



## lanouille89 (Dec 22, 2006)

cool


----------



## Timo710 (Dec 22, 2006)

I just dumped the Beta Nintendo Internet channel for the Wii on dsl download station.
Will channel dumps get posted on GBAtemp?


----------



## Sonic782 (Dec 22, 2006)

I don't believe in backups on Nintendo Consoles except for handhelds although I do believe in emus for my pc XD


----------



## lanouille89 (Dec 22, 2006)

how to download ths image?? i can't... there is no link


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Dec 22, 2006)

@Timo710: don't think so, but it would be a nice release. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




@lanouille89: no warez on gbatemp.


----------



## niklasnyfiken (Dec 22, 2006)

QUOTE(lanouille89 @ Dec 22 2006 said:


> how to download ths image?? i can't... there is no link



If there's no link, it doesn't exist. There's no Red Steel for you. NEXT!


----------



## corbs132 (Dec 22, 2006)

QUOTE(Sonic782 @ Dec 22 2006 said:


> I don't believe in backups on Nintendo Consoles except for handhelds although I do believe in emus for my pc XD


then you sir, are a moron.

ON TOPIC: A wii dumper has been released for windows


----------



## Hero-Link (Dec 22, 2006)

QUOTE(Sonic782 @ Dec 22 2006 said:


> I don't believe in backups on Nintendo Consoles except for handhelds although I do believe in emus for my pc XD



LOL, right... look at GameCube then....


----------



## CYatta (Dec 22, 2006)

QUOTE(corbs132 @ Dec 22 2006 said:


> A wii dumper has been released for windows


Source?


----------



## bryehn (Dec 22, 2006)

what dumper? you need firmware to get a dvd-rom to even recognize the Wii disc


----------



## rant (Dec 22, 2006)

paradox adds another system to their list, congratulations!


----------



## Sekkyumu (Dec 22, 2006)

Got the file... 4,38Go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## AshsToAshs (Dec 22, 2006)

For those of you with Usenet... try there.
Everyone else, quit asking!

-Ash-


----------



## feriol (Dec 23, 2006)

QUOTE(CYatta @ Dec 22 2006 said:


> QUOTE(corbs132 @ Dec 22 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > A wii dumper has been released for windowsSource?


I think he might be referring to this: http://www.ingenieria-inversa.cl/?p=9 - also note comment #7
The actual "dumper" is just the instruction to do a raw dump with whatever dvd recording app you prefer - you have to mod your DVD drive formware beforehand though (not much help with -that- on the page, unfortunately)


----------



## Foppzter (Dec 23, 2006)

QUOTE(Kiok @ Dec 22 2006 said:


> Well if we are able to play Wii BackUps here are some bad news The Wii would update it self to block Wii Backups. And They might trace you IP, and sue for ... ack sorry i dont know it at the moment



People will always find a safe way to play backups.
We can play Xbox, Xbox 360, Dreamcast, DS, Gamecube and some PS2 backups online without detection so somebody will probably make a safe backup firmware for Wii in the end.


----------



## koentje3 (Dec 23, 2006)

OMG ive been waiting for this! I just knew it shouldn't take too long ..! I think abouth a month to go before the first backups wil run!


----------



## koentje3 (Dec 23, 2006)

Though, I wonder how fast other games will be backed up .. Since the methods are available why not release zelda / rayman etc.


----------



## screamy145 (Dec 23, 2006)

good


----------



## Bowser128 (Dec 23, 2006)

QUOTE(koentje3 @ Dec 23 2006 said:


> Though, I wonder how fast other games will be backed up .. Since the methods are available why not release zelda / rayman etc.



Well, not everyone will feel happy with modding the firmware on their DVD drives, though I'm sure in the not too distant future there will be a proper dumping program released.


----------



## xtrack (Dec 24, 2006)

thx


----------



## hatesly (Dec 24, 2006)

thx you..!!


----------



## hatesly (Dec 24, 2006)

where is the downloading ?

thx !


----------



## modshroom128 (Dec 24, 2006)

wow... its like a slaughter house in here... people getting banned left and right... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




(google and torrents are your friends  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )



any way i just wanted to no why everyone is downloading this is when there are no signs of bootloader life out there? (hopefully some will come soon)
i mean its just a waste of space right now to get it!!! 



but anyway i wanted to no if anyone out there is working on a bootloader where all i need to play backups is my sd card.


----------



## Timo710 (Dec 24, 2006)

QUOTE(DaRk_ViVi @ Dec 22 2006 said:


> @Timo710: don't think so, but it would be a nice release.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I did dump it, I just didn't do an official release, Cuz everybody with a Wii and a SD card can make the dump, though the nintendo servers are pretty slow I can imagine people want to download it through faster (less visited) servers, and I haven't heard any complains about people downloading the channel this way!

Ow shit that was way offtopic wasn't it?


----------



## sabinraijin (Dec 25, 2006)

Agreed with modshroom128. Downloading and taking up HDD space now is just a waste of time and space until someone finds a way to play them on the Wii, which from the looks of things is going to be a while.


----------



## bryehn (Dec 25, 2006)

QUOTE(Timo710 @ Dec 24 2006 said:


> QUOTE(DaRk_ViVi @ Dec 22 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > @Timo710: don't think so, but it would be a nice release.
> ...



so where's the dumper? if that was the case, you'd be seeing alot more dumped images out there.

oh, and what the flippin' hell do nintendo's servers have to do with dumping a game disc?


----------



## CYatta (Dec 25, 2006)

QUOTE(bryehn @ Dec 25 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Timo710 @ Dec 24 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > *Well I did dump it, I just didn't do an official release*, Cuz everybody with a Wii and a SD card can make the dump, though the nintendo servers are pretty slow I can imagine people want to download it through faster (less visited) servers, and I haven't heard any complains about people downloading the channel this way!
> ...


I think he's talking about Wii Channels...In which case, I'd say, you know those things are encrypted right? So, unless you know how to decrypt your personal copy, etc, all that stuff is pretty much in the hands of those who know how to crack stuff. So just sit back and chill


----------



## RyuKakashi (Dec 25, 2006)

has anyone found a way to do ANYTHING with the image?

file structure analization or something


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 25, 2006)

QUOTE(RyuKakashi @ Dec 25 2006 said:


> has anyone found a way to do ANYTHING with the image?



burn it and make some xmas gifts..

being serious, the image have the same sort of certificate inside as in vc games, so nothing will be done without exploiting vc games encryption which is easier (possible known text attack on roms), but easier doesn't mean feasible...


----------



## modshroom128 (Dec 25, 2006)

well... how long until someone makes progress to making something to play this iso on a wii...

are there any projects going on???



and will i need a modchip or just a microsd card i can put the bootloader on?


----------



## modshroom128 (Dec 25, 2006)

could this maybe a slight advancment in order to play backup wii games?
http://us.codejunkies.com/news_reviews.asp...p=23&i=9055&s=8

that can help us bootloader wise...


----------



## DEF- (Dec 25, 2006)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Dec 25 2006 said:


> well... how long until someone makes progress to making something to play this iso on a wii...
> 
> are there any projects going on???
> 
> ...




Come on, you ask if there is any projects going on, and then you as "What do you need to play it with? How the hell would anyone know that when there is no progress made yet. Damn, I dont post often, and I dont really get annoyed often. But come on, please think before you post. 

Anyway, boys and girls, just relax and wait for news to come. If you cant find a post around here that gives you a hint that this is playable, its not playable.

Edit: Spelling (too annoyed when typing)


----------



## Timo710 (Dec 25, 2006)

QUOTE(bryehn @ Dec 25 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Timo710 @ Dec 24 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(DaRk_ViVi @ Dec 22 2006 said:
> ...


It wasn't a game it was a Wii channel.....


----------



## lenselijer (Dec 26, 2006)

it's the same story as with gamecube discs, they have a barcode on the discs which you cannot burn with a normal dvd burner. just look at your original games and you can see it under a light.

we'll have to wait for an exploit or a modchip...


----------



## Chanser (Dec 27, 2006)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Dec 25 2006 said:


> could this maybe a slight advancment in order to play backup wii games?
> http://us.codejunkies.com/news_reviews.asp...p=23&i=9055&s=8
> 
> that can help us bootloader wise...



Ah Datel they're like the grey or legal version of piracy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Always treading on a thin line. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Since this game is average, I don't think it's worth wasting bandwidth.


----------



## AshuraZro (Dec 27, 2006)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Dec 25 2006 said:


> could this maybe a slight advancment in order to play backup wii games?
> http://us.codejunkies.com/news_reviews.asp...p=23&i=9055&s=8
> 
> that can help us bootloader wise...


Ummm.... That's a GCN Freeloader rebranded to promote Wii support. It doesn't help at all. Action Replay helps more than that. As for a Wii Freeloader, well no clue there but they will likely not help either.

However I do agree that Datel has helped QUITE a bit with running "homebrew" on many consoles and handhelds.


----------



## imgod22222 (Dec 28, 2006)

so if we download the rom, theres no way to confirm it?


----------



## unusername (Dec 28, 2006)

just wait for a loader....


:'(


----------



## Digeman (Dec 28, 2006)

UHm yeah...just wait for the loader thingy so we can play the games...won't take much time i hope....

Ps. the real reason i wrote was cuz i saw that tehre were 99 posts and i just couldn't not do the 100th post in a thread xD


----------



## NMorgan (Dec 29, 2006)

Good to know this one isn't fake....even if you can't do anything with it yet...

I'm downloading it now.  That way when you can actually do something with it I'll be ready. ;P


----------



## modshroom128 (Dec 29, 2006)

QUOTE(NMorgan @ Dec 28 2006 said:


> Good to know this one isn't fake....even if you can't do anything with it yet...
> 
> I'm downloading it now.Â That way when you can actually do something with it I'll be ready. ;P



nice planning ahead skills
lol


----------



## OuahOuah (Dec 29, 2006)

French-reading people : http://www.metagames-eu.com/Article289_LA-WII-HACKEE.php


----------



## JPH (Dec 29, 2006)

Why does the first Wii rom released have to be Red Steel? That game blows...


----------



## SirDrake (Dec 29, 2006)

ITS NOT A ROM ITS AN ISO muhahaha

oh the enjoy


----------



## ronin_in_tears (Dec 30, 2006)

I guess a hello is in place,  as i've been lost for sometime. Anywho, can't say that i'm back or anything,
but i'm still alive if that's of any concern or comfort. Just wanted to say that i've missed you guys. 
There's a whole lot of love left in me since the good ol times around this joint. 
Until next time, i wish you all a happy new year, see you around.

/ronin


----------



## TheStump (Dec 30, 2006)

^  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  (what about Red Steel and Wii Hacks)


----------



## ronin_in_tears (Dec 30, 2006)

the reason i wrote it here was because i was checking out the wii scene, and didn't want to start up a new thread just to say hi, and yeah sure, i admit i were a bit lazy and shit, but that's just who and what i am. 
Nothing more or less than human. Tears don't lie aswell as ninjas roXorz everyones boXorz, nough said.


----------



## azerty59150 (Jan 10, 2007)

Hello ! I am nor FRENCH  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I have a question  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !

How me make for downoald game "red steel" ??
There is no link

Please help mi  :'(


----------



## imgod22222 (Jan 19, 2007)

Hmm... so the first dump was not RAW, so why is all the rest? what's the difference?


----------



## OuahOuah (Jan 19, 2007)

QUOTE(imgod22222 @ Jan 19 2007 said:


> Hmm... so the first dump was not RAW, so why is all the rest? what's the difference?



Lazyness of warez group ? lol


----------



## iori-kyo-k (Jan 19, 2007)

Honnestly, I found it pretty good in the first hour, when discovering the gameplay. But after 2-3 hours of playing it really gets boring, with this stupid crappy need to go to the edge of the screen to turn.

Not a bad game, not a good one either.


----------



## elvis_dea (Jan 30, 2007)

WO!


----------



## david3384 (Mar 21, 2007)

good


----------



## kristijan08 (Mar 21, 2007)

games is heaps fun for multiplayer but wish there was more maps/online/ability to design a level, maybe red steel 2 will have it


----------



## Emreaaa (Aug 7, 2007)

ok Friends

I am newbie here

Pls somebody can tell me, How can download this game. I had wii and mod-chips just I need game


----------



## kellyan95 (Aug 7, 2007)

*kellyan95 slaps the hell out of you


----------



## Tomobobo (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello I'm new and when I signed up, I had to check something saying that I wouldn't ask for roms.  In fact it looked just like this:

*I will not ask for roms or anything illegal, neither on the forums nor by private messages*

With a little checkbox next to it.  I wasn't going to click it, because it was my full intention to ask for roms as soon as I got my account, but it wouldn't let me do that...  So I checked it anyway, then I asked for roms with my first post.  I'm smart.


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 7, 2007)

QUOTE(Emreaaa @ Aug 6 2007 said:


> ok Friends
> 
> I am newbie here
> 
> Pls somebody can tell me, How can download this game. I had wii and mod-chips just I need game


Don't you see the huge download button??? Its so obvious! People ask this question a lot when its been answered many times!


----------



## Emreaaa (Aug 7, 2007)

Where is the huge Download button, pls tell me you are kidding me.

There is any button I can see....

just I am seeing 

View NFO   Click here 


Comments  Click here 

buttons


----------



## CSD (Aug 7, 2007)

Maybe he has teh spywares?


----------



## Emreaaa (Aug 7, 2007)

pls folks help me

I don't understand anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Where is the button? I supposed to install a program???


----------



## Samutz (Aug 7, 2007)

Maybe is here!
http://gbatemp.net/downloads/Wii/0001


----------



## Emreaaa (Aug 7, 2007)

ok 
----
Please go elsewhere if you only wish to download and share ROM files. The GBAtemp Forums are for discussion only.
----
but why people saying thanks or puting here game ads??? It is not make any sense???? something wrong with me or with you are. 

anyway thanks again, maybe I should try emule.


----------



## CSD (Aug 7, 2007)

Maybe we're all conspiring against you and basking in the sweet, sweet hidden roms under the invisible download button.


----------



## Emreaaa (Aug 7, 2007)

hehe

well, thanks anyway I looked everywhere but I couldn't find.

I think, I am not enough a computer person 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had everything (mod-chips and wii) except games, too ironic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Emule will take long time to download....until find out how is working this forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanks


----------



## testdrive (Aug 10, 2007)

no comment


----------



## Costello (Aug 10, 2007)

comment.

You don't download games from this forum.
The games listed here are not available for download. 

Illegal files are not tolerated on GBAtemp.


----------



## ichigo Kurusaki (Jan 22, 2009)

Any idea on the price to buy?


----------



## MAD_BOY (Jan 22, 2009)

Congratulations! You just bumped a thread from 2007!
And this game is most likely in a bargain bin everywhere.


----------

